# exporting/recovering seasons passes?



## mr.cello (Jul 28, 2004)

Is there any way to back up and then restore season pass set ups? My 2x120G TiVo Is making me think that I need to reimage it (it's not booting I have tried almost everything - am waiting for feedback on a final approach). If I do re-image it apart from losing the hours of CSI and Simpson's I will mostly be saddened by the loss of the 20+ season pass and wishlists. Is there an easy way to extract this information? the drive is serviceable - I just think some system files are damaged so I could copy a file (or files) off the drive. 

Any insight would be most helpful!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

mr.cello said:


> Is there any way to back up and then restore season pass set ups? My 2x120G TiVo Is making me think that I need to reimage it (it's not booting I have tried almost everything - am waiting for feedback on a final approach). If I do re-image it apart from losing the hours of CSI and Simpson's I will mostly be saddened by the loss of the 20+ season pass and wishlists. Is there an easy way to extract this information? the drive is serviceable - I just think some system files are damaged so I could copy a file (or files) off the drive.
> 
> Any insight would be most helpful!


TWP select the backup tab. WHile your at it you might look at the channel prefs tab and back up the Channels you receive and favorites. :up:


----------



## mr.cello (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry, what is TWP? Is this something I run while the drives are connected to my PC? If so which bootdisk do I use to do that?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

mr.cello said:


> Sorry, what is TWP? Is this something I run while the drives are connected to my PC? If so which bootdisk do I use to do that?


TWP = TivoWebPlus

Are your machines hacked? If not then I don't think there is a way to get the SPs off of it.


----------



## mr.cello (Jul 28, 2004)

It is upgraded but is pretty much vanilla other than having 2 HDs. So not in a file somewhere then?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No. It is in the database, not as a plain file you can read/write from the drive. 

The TWP SP backup/restore applet pull the SP table and saves it as a file, and can read the file and populate the DB with it.


----------



## mr.cello (Jul 28, 2004)

classicsat said:


> No. It is in the database, not as a plain file you can read/write from the drive.
> 
> The TWP SP backup/restore applet pull the SP table and saves it as a file, and can read the file and populate the DB with it.


I take it the database is not something that I can copy off the drive and copy onto a new setup then. Is there then some way to replace the system software then (i.e. with ligit TiVo software but rewrite it to the drive) on my current drives that don't seem to want to boot? I think the system files are damaged and so it crashes shortly after boot. Or can that behavior be caused by bad media in the media partitions?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't think this is a hacking issue.
Create a backup image on a FAT32 HD which will include all current settings but not the recordings and then restore and expand the image back on to the hard drive(s). 

See the upgrade forum


----------



## mr.cello (Jul 28, 2004)

mick66 said:


> I don't think this is a hacking issue.
> Create a backup image on a FAT32 HD which will include all current settings but not the recordings and then restore and expand the image back on to the hard drive(s).
> 
> See the upgrade forum


Problem is that I need (or would like) to go from 2 120G drives to a single 250G drive. My understanding is that is not a possibility - is there some way do that?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If it is going back into the same TiVo, you can do a shrunk backup. I think SPs and that are kept.


----------

